# What happend to my HR34!



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Of the update today and the screen is pink and no sound!!
Trying a restart to to see if it gets fixed.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Did the Restart work?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

RBR reset worked. I thought the update killed my HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Next time,first try going to a different input on the tv and back, or turning off the HR34 and then turning it back on. I doubt a reset was actually required to get it to re sync.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I've notice a simple power cycle of the tv and receiver can help issues like this.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

It's back again!! I shut if off, ate dinner, etc. now it's back!! WTF type of update is this??? NOT HAPPYY!!!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

pink screens are usually an hdmi issue try changing the hdmi inputs and power cycling both....how is your receiver connected?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

wahooq said:


> pink screens are usually an hdmi issue try changing the hdmi inputs and power cycling both....how is your receiver connected?


I dont have a receiver connected. I will try another HDMI port. But the TV has been FINE until this update. The DVR and TV have been off since the update. This is NOT a TV issue, it a DVR issue and I am not thrilled.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

by receiver i mean ..satellite receiver...changing ports.... recycling ...try another hdmi cable or component cable...if not then the receiver is toast


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"wahooq" said:


> by receiver i mean ..satellite receiver...changing ports.... recycling ...try another hdmi cable or component cable...if not then the receiver is toast


The pink screen issue is a known issue with the current software.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

gio12 said:


> It's back again!! I shut if off, ate dinner, etc. now it's back!! WTF type of update is this??? NOT HAPPYY!!!


The best part of this was that my HR 34 was acting sluggish yesterday. I went into the setup menu and I was poking around checking out various settings and I came across a section that seemed like it would let us know when software updates would be pushed and that field said NONE PLANNED.
Already killed the power save. Very annoying feature IMHO.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

If the TV menu allows you to force the data type over HDMI, try each option and see what matches your DVR. Then leave it set (rather than let it negotiate) and it shouldn't have issue again. My TV displays correct color when set to 4:4:4.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> I dont have a receiver connected. I will try another HDMI port. But the TV has been FINE until this update. The DVR and TV have been off since the update. This is NOT a TV issue, it a DVR issue and I am not thrilled.


Again. Turn on the tv, and then after its fully on, the DIRECTV box. If that doesn't work, try changing inputs on the tv and then back again on the remote. You can also try powering the HR34 off and then on again when this happens to see if that fixes the issue.

What tv do you have. This has to do with hdmi and how it syncs, and could be either one of them causing the issue. I know you disagree with that, but it's true, as DIRECTV coil distill be within specs, and maybe your tv isn't. However, I have a feeling this is more of a timing issue with when the two power up and expect to sync.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"tgater" said:


> The best part of this was that my HR 34 was acting sluggish yesterday. I went into the setup menu and I was poking around checking out various settings and I came across a section that seemed like it would let us know when software updates would be pushed and that field said NONE PLANNED.
> Already killed the power save. Very annoying feature IMHO.


Software update has been their for all Hi Definition receivers forever, and yet I don't think anyone has ever seen any thing there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"tgater" said:


> The best part of this was that my HR 34 was acting sluggish yesterday. I went into the setup menu and I was poking around checking out various settings and I came across a section that seemed like it would let us know when software updates would be pushed and that field said NONE PLANNED.
> Already killed the power save. Very annoying feature IMHO.


Annoying for some, useful for others.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

V'ger;3073724 said:


> If the TV menu allows you to force the data type over HDMI, try each option and see what matches your DVR. Then leave it set (rather than let it negotiate) and it shouldn't have issue again. My TV displays correct color when set to 4:4:4.


 Nope, no setting like this on my Panny Plasmas.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Again. Turn on the tv, and then after its fully on, the DIRECTV box. If that doesn't work, try changing inputs on the tv and then back again on the remote. You can also try powering the HR34 off and then on again when this happens to see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> What tv do you have. This has to do with hdmi and how it syncs, and could be either one of them causing the issue. I know you disagree with that, but it's true, as DIRECTV coil distill be within specs, and maybe your tv isn't. However, I have a feeling this is more of a timing issue with when the two power up and expect to sync.


I have a Panasonic Plasma. Well you say its the TV or HDMI. Another poster says this is an KNOWN issue. if this was known in CE, how could tis be released. Please don't tell me this never happened during CE releases.

I will try other inputs and other suggestions, net time it happens.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

try another HDMI cable, that what i did when i got it!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

gio12 said:


> I have a Panasonic Plasma. Well you say its the TV or HDMI. Another poster says this is an KNOWN issue. if this was known in CE, how could tis be released. Please don't tell me this never happened during CE releases.
> 
> I will try other inputs and other suggestions, net time it happens.


 I have a 1yr old Panny 50" VT25 PDP and have had some weird HDMI issues. Powering TV off/on usually resolves it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, 

I have deleted several posts that refer to pre-release testing. It's not appropriate


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have deleted several posts that refer to pre-release testing. It's not appropriate


Stuart, do you know why this is happen?


----------



## hercules (Jun 15, 2007)

I am having the same issue with my HR34 since the last update. When I first turn on receiver, I get a pink screen with no sound. If I simply turn the receiver off and back on, the problem clears.

Have done the following things to try and rectify the issue all together though still getting the pink screen...

Unplugged HDMI cable and plugged back in.
Swapped HDMI cable with a new one(same port)
Tried new HDMI cable in different port
RBR reset

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"hercules" said:


> I am having the same issue with my HR34 since the last update. When I first turn on receiver, I get a pink screen with no sound. If I simply turn the receiver off and back on, the problem clears.
> 
> Have done the following things to try and rectify the issue all together though still getting the pink screen...
> 
> ...


It's a known issue with the software, other than a reset or turning it on and off you are wasting your time.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, turning the DVR off and on is not working. Tried new cables, inputs, etc. Only thing that works is a reset.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please stay on topic and keep pre-release discussion out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hercules said:


> I am having the same issue with my HR34 since the last update. When I first turn on receiver, I get a pink screen with no sound. If I simply turn the receiver off and back on, the problem clears.
> 
> Have done the following things to try and rectify the issue all together though still getting the pink screen...
> 
> ...


If you're running through an AVR try going straight to the TV. If that doesn't help you could always go back to component connection (if you have an open port on the TV) until DIRECTV can resolve the problem.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"RAD" said:


> If you're running through an AVR try going straight to the TV. If that doesn't help you could always go back to component connection (if you have an open port on the TV) until DIRECTV can resolve the problem.


I am going straight to the TV and I dont have any availbe component cables lying around. Nor should I need to. My HR34 was working fine, until this release with a known issue was pushed. I must reset the DVR everytime I turn it on.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gio12 said:


> I am going straight to the TV and I dont have any availbe component cables lying around. Nor should I need to. My HR34 was working fine, until this release with a known issue was pushed. I must reset the DVR everytime I turn it on.


Yes it should work, but at this time it doesn't. Hopefully they'll get a fix out soon. Got any old RCA audio cable laying around, for a short run you might get by with using some old red/white cables vs R/G/B cables.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

gio12 said:


> I am going straight to the TV and I dont have any availbe component cables lying around. Nor should I need to. My HR34 was working fine, until this release with a known issue was pushed. I must reset the DVR everytime I turn it on.


does turn your receiver off/on help? it help on my receiver


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"lacubs" said:


> does turn your receiver off/on help? it help on my receiver


Nope and it's getting frustrating! It's in watchable! It's not like I can get DIRECTV to send a new one. Because the minute it gets the update, I am screwed.

Is there a way to force the DVR NOT to get an update?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gio12 said:


> Is there a way to force the DVR NOT to get an update?


Besides pulling the power code or the satellite input, nope.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> Nope and it's getting frustrating! It's in watchable! It's not like I can get DIRECTV to send a new one. Because the minute it gets the update, I am screwed.
> 
> Is there a way to force the DVR NOT to get an update?


Charging inputs away and coming back on the tv doesn't help either?

How about turning the tv on and off?

How about if you leave the DVR on all the time?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I am going straight to the TV and I dont have any availbe component cables lying around. Nor should I need to. My HR34 was working fine, until this release with a known issue was pushed. I must reset the DVR everytime I turn it on.


People are simply trying to offer you helpful workarounds, maybe you should take a deep breath before biting off heads & rejecting every idea.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Charging inputs away and coming back on the tv doesn't help either?
> 
> How about turning the tv on and off?
> 
> How about if you leave the DVR on all the time?


that wouldn't work either, if he switch inputs it come back


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"lacubs" said:


> that wouldn't work either, if he switch inputs it come back


Until he tries it we won't know. It appears to be a hdmi sync issue, and there are many ways to try and get the unit to re sync.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> Nope and it's getting frustrating! It's in watchable! It's not like I can get DIRECTV to send a new one. Because the minute it gets the update, I am screwed.
> 
> Is there a way to force the DVR NOT to get an update?


Do you have native on or off? Maybe try switching it to the opposite of what it's set at now as well while it's working.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"inkahauts" said:


> Charging inputs away and coming back on the tv doesn't help either?
> 
> How about turning the tv on and off?
> 
> How about if you leave the DVR on all the time?


I changed the cable to the one directv provides while on and it went away. Plugged my other cablle back in and it stayed fine.

I guess I will have to leave this on at all times.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> People are simply trying to offer you helpful workarounds, maybe you should take a deep breath before biting off heads & rejecting every idea.


I know and I don mean too. But I am upset and will stay cool. I don't have any cables to use and it's a pain to reside things. I will out this DVR upstairs in he mean time.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"inkahauts" said:


> Until he tries it we won't know. It appears to be a hdmi sync issue, and there are many ways to try and get the unit to re sync.


I did mention and posted, I tired 2 other HDMI ports. Same issue.

Thanks


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok guys. This time swapped the HDMI cable with basic HDMI from DIRECTV, NOT the ones I have from monoprice. The pink issue is GONE! 

Now, could be the cable from monoprice is bad or not compatible?
Should I get a new one from them? Are thirds better than the basic one DIRECTV provides?


----------



## hercules (Jun 15, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you're running through an AVR try going straight to the TV. If that doesn't help you could always go back to component connection (if you have an open port on the TV) until DIRECTV can resolve the problem.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm willing to live with it until they provide a fix since I can simply get it to go away by turning the receiver off/on.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"hercules" said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm willing to live with it until they provide a fix since I can simply get it to go away by turning the receiver off/on.


Try a new HDMI cable. My 1.3 cable from monoprice does not work, but the basic HDMI cable DIRECTV provides works.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes I would call monoprice and tell them what is happening. They should send you a new one. I have had bad cables and they took care of me. As to the problem, sometimes it's those little things that make big issues. I try to be methodical about tracing down an issue. Glad to hear your TV viewing is better.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i would still be careful before celebrating, just saying


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Alebob911" said:


> Yes I would call monoprice and tell them what is happening. They should send you a new one. I have had bad cables and they took care of me. As to the problem, sometimes it's those little things that make big issues. I try to be methodical about tracing down an issue. Glad to hear your TV viewing is better.


The cable is 3 yrs old. Another one that is less than 2 yrs old, same issue. So it must the that style of cable no longer works with the update


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"lacubs" said:


> i would still be careful before celebrating, just saying


I know.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I know and I don mean too. But I am upset and will stay cool. I don't have any cables to use and it's a pain to reside things. I will out this DVR upstairs in he mean time.


It sucks when stuff doesn't work as it should... We sympathize.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Ok guys. This time swapped the HDMI cable with basic HDMI from DIRECTV, NOT the ones I have from monoprice. The pink issue is GONE!
> 
> Now, could be the cable from monoprice is bad or not compatible?
> Should I get a new one from them? Are thirds better than the basic one DIRECTV provides?


In my living room setup, which includes my HR34, I have five monoprice HDMI cables. Two of those are fairly new and the other three are a few years old. I swapped one of the old monoprice cables to the HR34 and it's fine.

I suspect there's something not quite right the your HDMI cable...although I don't know if there's a way to test it.

Mike


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

last night i try even 2 HDMI cable, and today when i went on HBO its give me the HDMI block but as soon i turn it off/on it's was fix


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

As I said in the beginning its in the cable...I HATE HDMI cabling and only use component....HDMI is waaaaay to unstable for me...


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

wahooq said:


> As I said in the beginning its in the cable...I HATE HDMI cabling and only use component....HDMI is waaaaay to unstable for me...


if it the cable why then did it happen with 2 different HDMI cables then?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

lacubs said:


> if it the cable why then did it happen with 2 different HDMI cables then?


HDMI.....as i stated above...hate it!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

wahooq said:


> As I said in the beginning its in the cable...I HATE HDMI cabling and only use component....HDMI is waaaaay to unstable for me...


I have eight different devices, all connected via HDMI. I've never seen it become unstable. What do you mean by unstable?

Mike


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma...with all the storms and power surges I went through 3 HDMI cables in the first 6-8 months I had an HDTV...since switching to component...no issues since then .....3 years later


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> I live in Oklahoma...with all the storms and power surges I went through 3 HDMI cables in the first 6-8 months I had an HDTV...since switching to component...no issues since then .....3 years later


So, completely bad luck.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> So, completely bad luck.


Not really...weather and environment hasn't changed...just the connections...as I originally stated it is my preference


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

wahooq said:


> Not really...weather and environment hasn't changed...just the connections...as I originally stated it is my preference


so what do you use for HD then?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For those that prefer keeping things digital, a good UPS will solve that problem. Same weather and electric you have, and have never lost a thing except a router port from a computer that wasnt on a UPS.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"wahooq" said:


> As I said in the beginning its in the cable...I HATE HDMI cabling and only use component....HDMI is waaaaay to unstable for me...


I use only HDMI and have never seen an issue like this. All of my TV's are connected with the HDMI cables supplied by DTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lacubs" said:


> so what do you use for HD then?


Component is HD. It's not HDCP compliant, but that's the main thing. You might be thinking of composite.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lacubs said:


> if it the cable why then did it happen with 2 different HDMI cables then?


Your HDMI cable did not suddenly go "bad," nor did anyone else's. It's the firmware, in spite of attempts to convince you, and others, otherwise.

As with so many other issues, at some point, the nuisance factor will become so great for DIRECTV that they will actually have to address the issue.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

zkc16 said:


> Your HDMI cable did not suddenly go "bad," nor did anyone else's. It's the firmware, in spite of attempts to convince you, and others, otherwise.
> 
> As with so many other issues, at some point, the nuisance factor will become so great for DIRECTV that they will actually have to address the issue.


i know but do we have wait another 3 months for the next update? the fact is this update should have never been released, this morning i when to watch a HBO recording and its said that HDCP stuff, they need to fix now!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> In my living room setup, which includes my HR34, I have five monoprice HDMI cables. Two of those are fairly new and the other three are a few years old. I swapped one of the old monoprice cables to the HR34 and it's fine.
> 
> I suspect there's something not quite right the your HDMI cable...although I don't know if there's a way to test it.
> 
> Mike


Well its not the cable. With the DVR off but recording, if I turn on the TV its pink on HDMI 1. Switched it to HDMI 2, pink. Both tied to the HR34. HDMI #2 with my sony Blu0ray is fine. HDMI #3 with my Apple TV, fine.

It's the HR34 folks, not the cable.

Now, when I turn on the HR34 while recording, nothing is pink. I will wait until tomorrow to see if its pink after turning on the HR34, when its not recording.

Did forward a test to a member her to forward to DIRECTV to help solve it. 
This is beyond a "bug" IMO and everything was fine until the update.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

wahooq said:


> As I said in the beginning its in the cable...I HATE HDMI cabling and only use component....HDMI is waaaaay to unstable for me...


Nope, sorry Charlie! Its the HR34! :nono:


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lacubs said:


> i know but do we have wait another 3 months for the next update...


As I alluded to above, if the nuisance factor is great enough for DIRECTV, which I suspect it very well may be with this issue, it will be addressed somewhat quickly (days or a couple of weeks at the most), if not, it could, indeed, be quite some time.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

gio12 said:


> It's the HR34 folks, not the cable.


Correct.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> As I alluded to above, if the nuisance factor is great enough for DIRECTV, which I suspect it very well may be with this issue, it will be addressed somewhat quickly (days or a couple of weeks at the most), if not, it could, indeed, be quite some time.


I am not waiting weeks for a solution. I will request another DVR replacement until then. Even if its NOT a HR34. Its now unwatchable if this keeps up.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

gio12 said:


> Nope, sorry Charlie! Its the HR34! :nono:


its this d*m update, i got it too, but mine doesn't sound as bad your


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I am not waiting weeks for a solution. I will request another DVR replacement until then. Even if its NOT a HR34. Its now unwatchable if this keeps up.


I agree that the issue is a major annoyance, but given the nature of this particular issue, and depending upon its prevalence, it could very well be fixed before you would actually receive a replacement DVR, so you may want to just sit tight for at least a little while.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> Your HDMI cable did not suddenly go "bad," nor did anyone else's. It's the firmware, in spite of attempts to convince you, and others, otherwise.
> 
> As with so many other issues, at some point, the nuisance factor will become so great for DIRECTV that they will actually have to address the issue.


If it's the firmware, then why am I not seeing the same issue?

I would suspect that it's a combination of factors or everyone would be having that issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jagrim said:


> If it's the firmware, then why am I not seeing the same issue?
> 
> I would suspect that it's a combination of factors or everyone would be having that issue.


You are sort of correct. It is the firmware and it is because of other things like make/model of TV and make/model of A/V Receiver. It's happening because whatever changes DirecTV made don't agree with all TV's or A/V Receivers.

In your case, and mine, your TV and/or A/V receiver can still work with the signal.


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

I get the screensaver when watching a recorded show, no sound or picture at times when turning the HR34 on, and loose audio when watching live TV, changing the channel does not fix the no sound/picture or the no audio. Only RBR works.
Thanks.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jagrim said:


> If it's the firmware, then why am I not seeing the same issue?
> 
> I would suspect that it's a combination of factors or everyone would be having that issue.


You're kidding, right? No one said that the issue affected every HR34 installation, but the fact is that the issue was non-existent for all of whom were on the NR until the most-recent release. All of a sudden, the issue exists. Are you seriously suggesting that the NR was coincidental, rather than causational?


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You are sort of correct. It is the firmware and it is because of other things like make/model of TV and make/model of A/V Receiver. It's happening because whatever changes DirecTV made don't agree with all TV's or A/V Receivers.
> 
> In your case, and mine, your TV and/or A/V receiver can still work with the signal.


You put it much nicer than I did (but then, I'm one of those affected ).


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i don't about this but would downloading the new CE tonight at 11pm ET help?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please keep all CE chatter in the private CE forum. I would not recommend downloading a CE to try and fix one specific issue especially without understanding all of the risks involved.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i was just ask about CE, nothing else


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> You're kidding, right? No one said that the issue affected every HR34 installation, but the fact is that the issue was non-existent for all of whom were on the NR until the most-recent release. All of a sudden, the issue exists. Are you seriously suggesting that the NR was coincidental, rather than causational?


No I am not kidding. The fact is that very few are seeing your issue and many are happy with the software improvements.

I hope that DTV addresses your issue in the coming weeks and not months but the facts are what they are.

This release has been a disaster for you but not for everyone.

We all feel your pain and hope you can get it resolved.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lacubs said:


> i don't about this but would downloading the new CE tonight at 11pm ET help?


Only The Shadow knows (or doesn't).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lacubs said:


> i was just ask about CE, nothing else


Everything you need to know about CE can be found in the CE area. Head on over and find out.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jagrim said:


> No I am not kidding. The fact is that very few are seeing your issue...


Okay, I'll admit that at this point I'm just throwing numbers out there, but assuming a 5% HR34 penetration rate (which may be somewhat low) of the 20,000,000 or so domestic DIRECTV subscribers, and a 5% NR-issue-affected rate (which I also suspect is somewhat low), that equates to almost 50,000 affected subscribers. Even given those admittedly wild assumptions, I would suggest that "very few" is most definitely in the eye of the nay-sayer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Take the discussion to the CE forum... Should be easy to prove.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> Okay, I'll admit that at this point I'm just throwing numbers out there, but assuming a 5% HR34 penetration rate (which may be somewhat low) of the 20,000,000 or so domestic DIRECTV subscribers, and a 5% NR-issue-affected rate (which I also suspect is somewhat low), that equates to almost 50,000 affected subscribers. Even given those admittedly wild assumptions, I would suggest that "very few" is most definitely in the eye of the nay-sayer.


Get real. Quit quoting numbers that you have no idea are correct.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jagrim said:


> Get real. Quit quoting numbers that you have no idea are correct.


Other than you, I didn't "quote" anything, and you're the one who used the term "very few." The very small fractions I used in my calculations seem quote reasonable to me, but if they're not to you, feel free to provide your own substantiation as to what equates to the "very few" who have been affected by this NR issue, so you can "get real."


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> Okay, I'll admit that at this point I'm just throwing numbers out there, but assuming a 5% HR34 penetration rate (which may be somewhat low) of the 20,000,000 or so domestic DIRECTV subscribers, and a 5% NR-issue-affected rate (which I also suspect is somewhat low), that equates to almost 50,000 affected subscribers. Even given those admittedly wild assumptions, I would suggest that "very few" is most definitely in the eye of the nay-sayer.


50,000 affected- Do you really believe that? ??

I believe this thread has run its course,


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jagrim said:


> 50,000 affected- Do you really believe that? ??


No, I actually believe it's somewhat more than that, but given that the NR has just recently gone wild, the DIRECTV phones have just begun to ring. But, again, feel free to prove me wrong.

In any event, whatever the actual numbers (and I still believe mine are low), this issue is quite big enough that DIRECTV will likely be fixing it rather quickly. You seem to be hoping otherwise.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> Well its not the cable. With the DVR off but recording, if I turn on the TV its pink on HDMI 1. Switched it to HDMI 2, pink. Both tied to the HR34. HDMI #2 with my sony Blu0ray is fine. HDMI #3 with my Apple TV, fine.
> 
> It's the HR34 folks, not the cable.
> 
> ...


Actually it's really all about Hollywood and their paranoia. DIRECTV could make it work and leave it alone if they didn't have to worry about hdcp and all that jazz. By being forced to tweak their hdmi compliance to make sure it works right, they run into issues, because some tvs may not be perfect to teh latest hdcp compliant junk. Then the question is, is the issue because it's not outputting to spec, or because what it's seeing front he tv isn't what is to spec for hdcp and so on. So many freaking variables.

And Hollywood wants all component outputs limited to nothing but 480 on blu ray players by the end of the year (it's coming, so unplug your blu rays form the net if your using component now so that you don't get any software updates) and if they had their way, on all devices as well. I am sure someday that will happen.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Its back gain. But if I leave the TV on and just turn the DVR on and off, it now will sync back. This I can handle for a bit.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

this sound stupid but it a long story before i even known about this problem i brought a new TV, it's should be here in 2 weeks, let's see if help, i know it's a long shot


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lacubs said:


> this sound stupid but it a long story before i even known about this problem i brought a new TV, it's should be here in 2 weeks, let's see if help, i know it's a long shot


As this issue affects what appears to be only a small percentage of certain HR34/TV combinations, your likelihood of experiencing it on a different brand/model TV is probably rather small. Good luck.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"jagrim" said:


> No I am not kidding. The fact is that very few are seeing your issue and many are happy with the software improvements.
> 
> I hope that DTV addresses your issue in the coming weeks and not months but the facts are what they are.
> 
> ...


How do you know? I would not use this forum as a gage. Unless you are a csr with D* you have zero clue.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Same thing happening to me. It only happens when I turn on the tv and HR34. It goes away when I change the channel. Comes back again when I power off/on.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> 50,000 affected subscribers.


I needed a good joke this morning.?. ?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> How do you know? I would not use this forum as a gage. Unless you are a csr with D* you have zero clue.


What I do know is this does not affect 50,000 subscribers. That number was pulled out of the air and is "quite absurd" (remembering that we are a family friendly forum, I can't say what I really think).

I wish the affected op all the luck in getting his issue fixed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> Okay, I'll admit that at this point I'm just throwing numbers out there, but assuming a 5% HR34 penetration rate (which may be somewhat low) of the 20,000,000 or so domestic DIRECTV subscribers, and a 5% NR-issue-affected rate (which I also suspect is somewhat low), that equates to almost 50,000 affected subscribers. Even given those admittedly wild assumptions, I would suggest that "very few" is most definitely in the eye of the nay-sayer.


It doesn't make much sense to say everyone with an HR34 is affected. I don't have this issue on my HR34. Other than a very rare pink flash as my TV first turns on I don't have this problem.

IOW, just because someone has an HR34 doesn't mean they have this issue so you can't really say how many are affected.

Why do some have this problem and some don't? I don't have a clue. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW, I've had an HR34 for 6 months. Its connected to a Sony TV via HDMI and have never experienced the pink issue. Likely to be an interesting challenge for Direct engs.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've never experienced that pink screen on my HR34. I'm on the 0x057C release and I have a Panasonic Plasma and a Samsung LCD connected to it. I'm using 3 HDMI cables that are 24AWG and a powered splitter to handle this set up. Knock on wood, but I've never had that pink screen appear on either flat screen.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> It doesn't make much sense to say everyone with an HR34 is affected. I don't have this issue on my HR34. Other than a very rare pink flash as my TV first turns on I don't have this problem.
> 
> IOW, just because someone has an HR34 doesn't mean they have this issue so you can't really say how many are affected.
> 
> ...


I don't see where anyone said that "everyone with an HR34 is affected."

In fact, what I said was that assuming only a 5% HR34 penetration rate, and if only 5% of those HR34s were affected, that number would equate to 50,000 affected HR34/TV installations, which is one quarter of one percent (.25%) of the overall installed base. Is that figure too high? Okay, let's halve it to only one eighth of one percent (.125%) and that still equates to 25,000 affected units. Or, again, halve that to one sixteenth of one percent (.0625%), which, to me, is a ridiculously low percentage, and that's still 12,500 affected units.

The bottom line is that when you are dealing with such a large subscriber base, even tiny percentages equate to relatively large numbers.

Oh, and if you are seeing a "pink screen" at any time, you are, indeed, affected, just not to the degree that others seem to be. Lucky you.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

let me ask this, to bring up another problem for anyone have the pink problem does your HBO have the HDCP problem? but just shutting off the receiver the HDCP problem goes away


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> I don't see where anyone said that "everyone with an HR34 is affected."
> 
> In fact, what I said was that assuming only a 5% HR34 penetration rate, and if only 5% of those HR34s were affected, that number would equate to 50,000 affected HR34/TV installations, which is one quarter of one percent (.25%) of the overall installed base. Is that figure too high? Okay, let's halve it to only one eighth of one percent (.125%) and that still equates to 25,000 affected units. Or, again, halve that to one sixteenth of one percent (.0625%), which, to me, is a ridiculously low percentage, and that's still 12,500 affected units.
> 
> ...


There is a part of your numbers that is missing. This appears to be related to the tvs they are connected to, so you have to add this in as well. So if only a small % of the people with hr34s have the specific tvs connected via hdmi as well, you could easily see this affecting only a few hundred people to a couple thousand of people, if that many. I also think your assuming a lot more HR34 are out there in the first place than are actually in people's homes, but who knows. Either way,I'd bet the tv is a major limiting factor to how many people are seeing this issue.

A for your second part, many different things can cause different issues that appear very similar. So if you are seeing a pink screen on a restart, that's not neccessarily caused by the same thing that is causing this paticular issue for people when their units come up to live tv and they have a pink screen. In fact it's likely a different issue, although in the same family, otherwise again, more people would be affected.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Gio12, curious, what model of Panasonic Plasma do you have?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Gio12, curious, what model of Panasonic Plasma do you have?


Panasonic plasma (TC-P50G10)


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> There is a part of your numbers that is missing. This appears to be related to the tvs they are connected to...


There's nothing missing.



inkahauts said:


> ...you could easily see this affecting only a few hundred people to a couple thousand of people, if that many...


Technically, everyone with this NR is affected, but it's just the lucky few who have to deal with the most severe symptom, that being the pick screen upon power up, and it is to those lucky few to whom I am referring.



inkahauts said:


> I also think your assuming a lot more HR34 are out there in the first place than are actually in people's homes, but who knows. Either way,I'd bet the tv is a major limiting factor to how many people are seeing this issue.


You think 5% of households with HR34s it too large a number? Change it. You think that 5% of those HR34 households as being affected is too great a percentage? Change it. Use whatever numbers you feel is reasonable, which is what I did.



inkahauts said:


> So if you are seeing a pink screen on a restart...


The pink screen on restart and the pink screen on power up are directly related. Eliminate the restart pink screen and the power-up issue will cease to exist.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"zkc16" said:


> There's nothing missing.
> 
> Technically, everyone with this NR is affected, but it's just the lucky few who have to deal with the most severe symptom, that being the pick screen upon power up, and it is to those lucky few to whom I am referring.
> 
> ...


I disagree. You cannot at all say that every receiver has a problem. You don't even know that there actually is something wrong with the programing on dvrs side in the first place. It could be that they simply have to make adjustments to what is correct to make it more flexible for outlier tvs that are close to spec but not quite right. Hdcp is a pain for all involved and also seems to be a bit of a moving target as updates to all things hit.

And while the two issues may be somewhat related simply because they both appear to be related to hdmi and syncing, they are not mutually exclusive at all, which means they could be caused by two totally separate things. Otherwise everyone that has ever seen the pink screen on restart would see the pink screen all the time like others have. Therefore fixing one may or may not fix the other.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I find the conjecture interesting.

I know how frustrating the pink screens are, I used to have them back in the early days of HR20. 

I also know how frustrating it is when you feel you're not being listened to, that your concerns are just as valid as anyone else's, and they aren't being addressed.

Above all I wish I could tell you that I had some magic way to make the problem go away. I don't. I wish it were "as easy as..." but it isn't. 

So at this point you are wondering what is the point of this post. I guess it's just to say, I hear you. Which if it is no use to you, sorry. It's all I have.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> The pink screen on restart and the pink screen on power up are directly related. Eliminate the restart pink screen and the power-up issue will cease to exist.


That's not true. I have the pink screen on boot but have never had the pink screen when coming out of standby.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not true. I have the pink screen on boot but have never had the pink screen when coming out of standby.


Same here.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I find the conjecture interesting.
> 
> I know how frustrating the pink screens are, I used to have them back in the early days of HR20.
> 
> ...


We'd be bored without conjecture.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

What *moron* at D* decided it was ok to release this crap?


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 other HD-DVRs. One in the bedroom, one in the basement. The HR-34 is in the main level family room. Can the HR-34 be moved to any of the rooms in my house, just like any other DVR? Since I am having the pink screen on power-up, could I just move the HR-34 to the basement or bedroom tv and move the DVR from there to the Family room?

The HD-DVR in the basement is hooked up to the home network for the Whole Home DVR using a powerline adapter. 

The HD-DVR in the bedroom is plugged directly into an ethernet jack.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, for those with the pink screen issues... what happens if you put the DVR in standby, leave it for 10 seconds, and take it out of standby? Does that fix things? I so... maybe that might point to an answer that could make it into a future release.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those with the pink screen issues... what happens if you put the DVR in standby, leave it for 10 seconds, and take it out of standby? Does that fix things? I so... maybe that might point to an answer that could make it into a future release.


i have do 2 things maybe few a time a day, turn mine receiver just on/off to rid of the pink screen issues, then i turn on HBO and do the same thing to fix the HDMI problem, so i going say there something funny going with HDMI, but no one know what it is


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Dumb question, but how do you put the HR34 in standby?

I have no issues with HBO. I left the HR34 on and turned the TV off and got the pink screen when I turned the TV back on. Changing the channels fixes it, but its still a PITA. Wish I could revert to the previous software. I had no issues with this before the latest software release.

Leaving the tv on and turning the HR34 off/on does not cause it either.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> Dumb question, but how do you put the HR34 in standby?


Press the "PWR" button.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok. So turn it off. When someone said "put it in standby" I was thinking there was another option.

Anyway, like I said before, it does not give the pink screen if the TV is left on. If the TV goes off at all, the pink screen is there when the picture appears after the TV is turned back on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> Ok. So turn it off. When someone said "put it in standby" I was thinking there was another option.


But you're not turning it off, you're putting it in standby. They only way to "turn off" the DVR is to unplug it.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yet the button on the remote and the button on the front of the HR34 say PWR and Power....

Putting it in standby/power off or even unplugging will not cause the pink screen unless the TV is powered off/on.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those with the pink screen issues... what happens if you put the DVR in standby, leave it for 10 seconds, and take it out of standby? Does that fix things? I so... maybe that might point to an answer that could make it into a future release.


That works for me. It's basically instant. Power down and power up in 1 quick shot.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> Putting it in standby/power off or even unplugging will not cause the pink screen unless the TV is powered off/on.


When you want to watch TV what do you do first, turn on your TV or take your DVR out of standby?


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not true. I have the pink screen on boot but have never had the pink screen when coming out of standby.


It is most definitely true. Read again what I wrote. I did not write that everyone who had one symptom had the other.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

unixguru said:


> What *moron* at D* decided it was ok to release this crap?


C'mon, try to get it right. The morons all work at Dish. It's imbeciles at DIRECTV.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those with the pink screen issues... what happens if you put the DVR in standby, leave it for 10 seconds, and take it out of standby? Does that fix things? I so... maybe that might point to an answer that could make it into a future release.


In my situation, I have found two methods to "fix" (I really hesitated using that term) the issue:

1. With both the TV and DVR powered on, and the pink screen appearing (and no audio present), switching the TV to any other HDMI port and then back to the port to which the DVR is connected restores full functionality.

2. With both the TV and DVR powered on, and the pink screen appearing (and no audio present), turning only the DVR off and on once restores clear (no pink screen) video. A second cycle of turning only the DVR off and on then restores the audio.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> When you want to watch TV what do you do first, turn on your TV or take your DVR out of standby?


I hit the ON button on the remote that turns both the tv and DVR on. It doesn't matter the order. If the TV is turned off, it will display a pink screen initially once the DVR is turned on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> It is most definitely true. Read again what I wrote. I did not write that everyone who had one symptom had the other.


I didn't say that you said everyone who had one had the other, you said they were related. They aren't related. Can't say why they aren't but they aren't.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> I hit the ON button on the remote that turns both the tv and DVR on. It doesn't matter the order. If the TV is turned off, it will display a pink screen initially once the DVR is turned on.


Try this...

1. Put the slider on the remote in the D position and press the PWR button under the slider to turn on just the DVR.

2. Move the slider to TV and press the PWR button twice (twice because the DVR is reminding you that the slider is on TV, but you can't see that since the TV isn't on, and wants you to confirm your PWR command is meant for the TV).

If you still get the pink screen try steps 1 and 2 in reverse and see what happens.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"vthokies1996" said:


> I hit the ON button on the remote that turns both the tv and DVR on. It doesn't matter the order. If the TV is turned off, it will display a pink screen initially once the DVR is turned on.


Try turning just the tv on and leaving it on for a min till you know it's fully up (blue screen on mine for example) then turn on the DVr.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to report a different problem I am having since this software up grade for the HR-34. I have also reported this on the site specific to the new upgrade. This has happened 3 times in the last week. It has all occurred when I am watching a show and select the Menue/To Do/Series Manager or something on the Menue screen. The screen freezes. I can not exit out or select anything on the menue. I can not turn off the DIRECTV receiver with the remote OR manually at the box. I pushed the red reset button and it shut off twice but once I had to unplug the receiver. Everything eventually comes back, except I have lost a portion of what may have been recording.

Is this something to do with the software upgrade or is it a more serious problem? I have the protection plan, should I call now or wait to see if it happen again? Thanks for any response to this problem?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"yatsco" said:


> Just to report a different problem I am having since this software up grade for the HR-34. I have also reported this on the site specific to the new upgrade. This has happened 3 times in the last week. It has all occurred when I am watching a show and select the Menue/To Do/Series Manager or something on the Menue screen. The screen freezes. I can not exit out or select anything on the menue. I can not turn off the DIRECTV receiver with the remote OR manually at the box. I pushed the red reset button and it shut off twice but once I had to unplug the receiver. Everything eventually comes back, except I have lost a portion of what may have been recording.
> 
> Is this something to do with the software upgrade or is it a more serious problem? I have the protection plan, should I call now or wait to see if it happen again? Thanks for any response to this problem?


Just how long did you wait? Try recreating this problem at a time when you aren't gong to be watching tv for a while, and when it locks up, if you can get it to do it again, leave it alone for 30 minutes and see what happens.... You can turn of the tv while waiting...


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

gio12, can i ask how old is your tv?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"lacubs" said:


> gio12, can i ask how old is your tv?


2 yrs old. No issues with my HR22-100 on this tv either. I have an older Panasonic plasma (2006) upstairs and no issues with the HR22-100 up there either. I have not tired the HR34 on the older tv. Too much of a hassle right now.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

gio12 said:


> 2 yrs old. No issues with my HR22-100 on this tv either. I have an older Panasonic plasma (2006) upstairs and no issues with the HR22-100 up there either. I have not tired the HR34 on the older tv. Too much of a hassle right now.


yesterday i just hookup my new "50 tv and today turn it on for the first time i had no pink screen since the update, but i will give a week and see if the pink come back


----------

